# Cookie Clicker



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 24, 2013)

http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 24, 2013)

This is fucking impossible.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 24, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> This is fucking impossible.
> View attachment 4055


 
Get a computer, you scrub.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 24, 2013)

Cookie Monster mode needs to happen


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2013)

This game just sucked an hour out of my life. Evil. Eeeevil.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 24, 2013)

I can confirm this game ruined my life.


----------



## TheRedfox (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 25, 2013)

Get on my level ;O;


----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Get on my level ;O;


 
wait, i just got started a few minutes ago.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2013)

No thanks. My browser has enough cookies.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 25, 2013)

Narayan said:


> wait, i just got started a few minutes ago.


 
Oh I'm sorry, did I say get on my level?

CUZ I MEAN GET ON MY LEVEL ;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oh I'm sorry, did I say get on my level?
> 
> CUZ I MEAN GET ON MY LEVEL ;O;O;O;O;O;


 
fine here:






it's already telling me to stop playing...


----------



## Flame (Aug 25, 2013)

wow man some of you don't know how great the Internet really is, by wasting time on this shit.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2013)

Flame said:


> wow man some of you don't know how great the Internet really is, by wasting time on this shit.


 
It's not like i keep clicking on it. it's just in a tab I open when I remember it. My time is spent well on other stuff.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 26, 2013)

I can confirm that this game is gay.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 26, 2013)

I like how everyone is content with their 1m CpS. Too bad I'm on my phone right now and can't screenshot my 108m CpS.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 26, 2013)

Leaving this on at work lol


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2013)

Now, to all website owners in the EU, when you have to stick that dreadful cookie notice on your website, instead of linking your web page about cookies like you legally should, link to this instead. It's more informative AND more entertaining! 2 birds with 1 stone! 

Take that policymakers


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 27, 2013)

Narayan said:


> fine here:
> -snip-
> 
> 
> it's already telling me to stop playing...


 
I've left this on since yesterday at work and today I still have 5 hours to go. Get to MY level nubs!


----------



## Rydian (Aug 27, 2013)

Hax'd.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 27, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Hax'd.


 
Jerk -.-

Well, I still have more upgrades than you


----------



## Narayan (Aug 27, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I've left this on since yesterday at work and today I still have 5 hours to go. Get to MY level nubs!


 
lol. wrong move. 


Spoiler










 
I was already way above you before you started.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 27, 2013)

This game got boring.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 27, 2013)

wait nevermind, they updated it agian. rofl


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 27, 2013)

Narayan said:


> lol. wrong move.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Damn son!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 27, 2013)

Narayan, you took it WAAAAAAAY too far. but im up for the challenge!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 27, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> Narayan, you took it WAAAAAAAY too far. but im up for the challenge!


 
it was the update. didn't do anything after i said i would wait for updates.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 27, 2013)

Narayan said:


> it was the update. didn't do anything after i said i would wait for updates.


 
oh,


----------



## Dunny (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh, please.






D.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 27, 2013)

ALL THOSE COOKIEZ!!! *GONE!!!*










nvm got achievements.


----------



## TaeWongImproved (Aug 28, 2013)

How do I click the screen for the cookie?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 28, 2013)

no. go away.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Narayan said:


> ALL THOSE COOKIEZ!!! *GONE!!!*
> 
> -cookie snip-
> 
> ...


All you're cookies are gone? So I'm beating you!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 28, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> All you're cookies are gone? So I'm beating you!


 
i already won coz i completed all the achievements. 
i will play again if there's something else to unlock.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Narayan said:


> i already won coz i completed all the achievements.
> i will play again if there's something else to unlock.


God damn it, you're too good


----------



## Narayan (Aug 28, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> God damn it, you're too good


nah, i cheated.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2013)

THEY KNOW


----------



## Narayan (Aug 28, 2013)

Rydian said:


> THEY KNOW


 
those....those milks....MUST GET!


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2013)

Finally broke it (and not just tab crashes).

Visual amount went into scientific notation and stopped updating.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 28, 2013)

rydian you damn cheater!


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Finally broke it (and not just tab crashes).
> 
> Visual amount went into scientific notation and stopped updating.
> 
> -snip-


 
So, how many 9s did you put after javascript: Game.cookies = #


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> So, how many 9s did you put after javascript: Game.cookies = #


I didn't do that, I used CE to edit the RAM of the Chrome tab containing the game.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I didn't do that, I used CE to edit the RAM of the Chrome tab containing the game.


 
Sounds like a lot of work. I was looking in the wiki for the game for some of the achievements that I couldn't figure out and there was a cheat section. Just open up the console and you can edit things there.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2013)

Cheated cookies taste awful!


----------



## TimKatheteStadle (Sep 15, 2013)

I turned things around a bit.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 15, 2013)

there's antimatter condenser now. after time machine


----------



## Sop (Sep 16, 2013)

Narayan said:


> there's antimatter condenser now. after time machine


shiet nice, i stopped playing this game after hitting 17.5 billion cookie sper second i will try to get 20 bill now then post screenshot


----------

